# PEPTIDES WHILST CUTTING



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm currently on a cutting cycle. I'm doing the normal Anabolics , cardio, diet measues, but I would like to use the optimum peptides. My current protocal is 6iu HGH PD (3 iu afternoon & post work), 200-300 mcg HCH Frag before weights & cardio, GHRP-6/CJC-1295 before bed.

I was considering IGF & MGF , but I'm not sure that's an effective addition on a cutting cycle.

Please let me know your thoughts?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

wakaday said:


> I'm currently on a cutting cycle. I'm doing the normal Anabolics , cardio, diet measues, but I would like to use the optimum peptides. My current protocal is 6iu HGH PD (3 iu afternoon & post work), 200-300 mcg HCH Frag before weights & cardio, GHRP-6/CJC-1295 before bed.
> 
> I was considering IGF & MGF , but I'm not sure that's an effective addition on a cutting cycle.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts?


you're chasing marginal gains with peps, and missing the main additive on a cutting cycle- T3- but since you're on HGH, T4:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/thyroid-and-growth-hormone.htm

my endocrinologist agrees with this, and in fact never prescribes HGH without monitoring t4/t3/tsh levels.. (amongst other hormones as well)

I couldn't imagine a cutting cycle that didn't use T3 (if not HGH)....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the need for thyroid meds whilst using GH is not a must, firstly GH does not effect the thyroid gland straight away and secondly when and if it does the need for thyroid meds in a person with no thyroid history in the family is low....i spoke with my Endo 2yrs about all of this when we spoke about incrementing the dose up and down where he said that was pointless and not needed.....

i mentioned the use of T4 over T3 and he said unless you know you have issues and have been on GH for a long time he did not see the need.......i mentioned to him why i use it running into a show, he could see the need for that as the thyroid could be lowered through stress/reduced calories and the GH combined but not as a general add on for GH use....

it is true though without monitoring your bloods for TSH, Free T3 and T4 you will never truly know if there is a NEED for thyroid meds due to GH use BUT if your goal is to shed fat in my opinion T3 is better than some of the peptides you are using like GH frag(your dose is to small)


----------



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

I do have a small dose of T4 added to the mix, about 50mcg PD & clen. I'm using T5 pre-cardio.

Back on the peps, there's quite a range of opinion on the HCG Frag on the net, what's the best range of dosage for the HCG Frag?

Would you reccomend the IGF/MGF combination on a cutting cycle , or leave it to a mass building cycle?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do not know what HCG frag is??


----------



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> i do not know what HCG frag is??


Sorry, what I meant was *GH Frag 176-191*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok ...for me i gained results from Frag when i used 1-2mg spread through the day.....

as for the IGF/MGF personelly i think you are using to many compounds without these....good diet, good cardio and training regime along with a decent fat burner like clen and GH this is all you need.....


----------



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

I think your right, I'm making this mix too complicated. Like most I'm looking for the magic bullet, diet & cardio remain king.


----------



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

I've been using the HG Frag for about 3 weeks , and worked up to a dose of around 1mg per day. The side effect I'm getting is constipation. Not something I'm prone too, but I'm into my third episide. The only item in the mix I can thing off that I've added is the Frag. I've used the CJC, GHRP, HGH without any problems to date. Has anyone had any similar experiences?


----------



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Wakaday

I apoligize for thread hijacking, but am unable to PM you. I was googling wasting pec and tricep, and your thread came up!

I know it has been a while since you posted that, but am very curious to find out what was the cause of your injury? and if you had regained all of your strength back, and if so how long?

Sorry for all the questions, but i have exactly the same symptoms you had, my chiro and phsyio say i have nerve impingement at C8,T1, this all happend 5 weeks ago now, i was just warming up on db bench and discovered i had 0 strength in my right arm, i have numbness/tingling down my pinky and ring finger, although that is improving slightly day by day, but the weakness in my tri/chest still remain with know improvement!

Very frustrating, as you know.

Regards

Marty


----------



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

marty341 said:


> Hey Wakaday
> 
> I apoligize for thread hijacking, but am unable to PM you. I was googling wasting pec and tricep, and your thread came up!
> 
> ...


*I was diagnosed with neurologic amyotrophy. Basically a viral attack on the thoratic nerve. Symptoms are high pain in shoulder area 1-4 weeks, followed by some degree of paralysis and muscle wastage. Good news most people make full recovery. Did some research 80% recover in 2 years, 90% in 3 years, I'm hoping to beat that although last month has not seen any improvement. There's no effective treatment, just time. It's more common than people think. There's no point doing MRi , there's nothing to see. It's often triggered after an immunization, or post operative stress or child birth , although I don't fit into any of these categories. It's now over 4 years since this happened, and I'm say 98% fixed. This condition gets about 1 or 2 in 100,000 population. It's not related to a spine injury.*


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou for you're reply Wakaday

I Have just seen you're other posts regarding you're injury on one of the physio website! I am pleased to hear you are almost 100%, I think i need to go back to my GP and ask for a referal to see a nuero! The phsyio has me on a traction couch, but it doesn't seem to be helping much! I have numbness/tingling around my lower right tri and little finger, and a very deflated right pec and triceps, can just about do a 2.5kg tricep extension...Does this sound simular to what you experianced?

The weakness has been there now for the past 5wks, with no improvement what so ever! can just about complete 1 push-up! but the tingling has improved a tad, no longer in the trap/rear delt area!

Regards, Marty


----------



## wakaday (Aug 24, 2004)

marty341 said:


> Thankyou for you're reply Wakaday
> 
> I Have just seen you're other posts regarding you're injury on one of the physio website! I am pleased to hear you are almost 100%, I think i need to go back to my GP and ask for a referal to see a nuero! The phsyio has me on a traction couch, but it doesn't seem to be helping much! I have numbness/tingling around my lower right tri and little finger, and a very deflated right pec and triceps, can just about do a 2.5kg tricep extension...Does this sound simular to what you experianced?
> 
> ...


A key feature of the condition is very rapid muscle loss in the tricap, shoulder & pec, normally left hand side. You haven't mentioned your shoulder?. There are tests to confirm de-nervation. If the nerve is damaged either mechanically or by viral attack the loss of muscle is extreme. I saw say 40% loss of muscle, 90% loss of strength in an month. You've found my other posts, which covers my recovery methods. Keep me posted.


----------



## marty341 (Mar 28, 2011)

wakaday said:


> A key feature of the condition is very rapid muscle loss in the tricap, shoulder & pec, normally left hand side. You haven't mentioned your shoulder?. There are tests to confirm de-nervation. If the nerve is damaged either mechanically or by viral attack the loss of muscle is extreme. I saw say 40% loss of muscle, 90% loss of strength in an month. You've found my other posts, which covers my recovery methods. Keep me posted.


Wakaday, i would say i have around 50% atrohy on my right pec, and i have lost 1 1/4" on my right arm, and like you around 90% loss of power/strength! Do you reccommend i urge mp gp for a consultation with a nueroligist to identify where the compression is (if mechanic) or if indeed by viral attack?

I do understand that nerves take along time to heal, but am very concerned that in 5 wks there is no improvement in strength?

The shoulder muscles are uneffected, although getting smaller on both sides due to not being able to press any substanual poundages.

I really apprieciate you taking time out of your day to reply, and i indeed will keep you posted!

Regards, Marty


----------

